# What does a Charge go for?



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

If I were to sell my Droid Charge today, what could I expect to get for it?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

Sold my charge for $275 about 2months ago. I'm guessing you could get around $200-225. If you have accessories then a little more. Go on eBay and price it. Good luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shanerbaner82 (Nov 20, 2011)

i bought a used droid charge with the 32 gb sd card for $120.50 + $10 shipping.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Somewhere around $200. The market was flooded with 1st gen 4G phones, and may still be, due to the Nexus release. I usually look at eBay and Swappa to get an idea of what a phone is worth.


----------



## shanerbaner82 (Nov 20, 2011)

shanerbaner82 said:


> i bought a used droid charge with the 32 gb sd card for $120.50 + $10 shipping.


But I got a good deal, I've seen them since go for more, but not $200. I don't see many people buying a DC for $200 when there is so much to choose from.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I've decided to not sell it right now and to hold of on getting the Nexus. Money is a bit tight right now so that scratches the idea of getting the Nexus at this point.

I don't have an upgrade at this time so I'd be looking at buying it at full cost, that's 750 bones right there.


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Never pay retail price for android.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Any idea where I can find a lower price?


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

trparky said:


> Any idea where I can find a lower price?


Bought my gnex from vzw for $650 off contract. My contract is up in july. I will hold off on getting a new device until quad core drops or wait for next Gen nexus. Hopefully it will be a moto nexus. I like moto build quality.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Less than $200? Seriously? It sells on contract through VZW for $200, how is it cheaper to get a used one off-contract?


----------

